# Now You Can Call It S'COOL BUS



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Now it's packing some heat. Tweaked Original Blue Drag Arm Aurora Chassis. 

Since I added more air in via the new tunnel ram air, I needed better breathing so out with the long cumbersome AW exhaust and got me some 4 inch brass pipes coming right out the side of the engine compartment. I added these sweet machined Aluminum's I got from that awsome dude on feepay, Super light weight's up front and made it as low as I could!! The paint and body is what it is for now. Are they ever really done??

Now it's a S'COOL BUS


P.S. excuse my crappy quality pictures. I swear I am opening a shop soon and will start using my camera instead of my cell.:wave:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

If I had a good shot you could see the angle on the tips of the stacks.

I need to get better pictures


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Question Joe...*



Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> I added these sweet machined Aluminum's I got from that awsome dude on feepay


Who is selling those doggie dishes?


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Sooooooooooooo Kewl Bus!! 

These busses are so much fun & now a Joe65SkylarkGS version is even Kewler...

The pipes with angle tips up front are a great idea. 

This thing looks tough. This was one of my favorite 1/24th model kits I built as a kid.....Bad Azz man!

Bob...get on the bus...zilla


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Is this the bus to take to the new drag strip? Looks great. Tom


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

WTG Joe!!!! Great job lowering, and modifying!! Them aluminum tubes rock!! Sweeet!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

That's too s'cool!!! Aluminums look great on there!!! RM


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

Great bus Joe


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

You guys are making me smile Seriously thank you. :hat:

The wheel guy curently doesn't have anything up for sale. 

Here is his id: slot_car_device

He sells them for all the tjets. AFX, G-Plus, and the monsters for the specialty like on the new improved bus. Usually opening bid of 15.99 to 19.99 for all 4. They are not cheap!! When I win a set, I email him and he will give me whatever I need. I tried to get him on here to post but no good.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great set of stacks! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

roadrner said:


> Great set of stacks! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


Big Al has got the correct set of stacks now. They look about an 8 inch pipe to me.:thumbsup: And the new exhaust has made a jump in HP so this bus is proving to be one of my fastest so far on the new Strip. No kidding this baby hauls a$$!!!!!

He got some sponsers on board too now.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I really like it!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool schoolin!!! How's about some zoom in action there Joe??? RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Cool schoolin!!! How's about some zoom in action there Joe??? RM



Ok I finally got the camera out. Hows this look??


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Now I can see it better, so now I like it even better!! Now that's a picture!!! Great work, Joe -- on this and the goat. Good things happening at Sky High!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Much better!!! Thanks...RM


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

tjd241 said:


> Who is selling those doggie dishes?


Jeff sells these on Ebay. You can also email him at: 
[email protected] 

Not sure about prices, it's been awhile since i've bought from him.

COOL S'COOL BUS !!!!!!


----------

